# Aromasin or Adex higher than 25mg daily



## pieguy (Aug 21, 2011)

Just curious, if you're running heavy aromatizing drugs and notice extremely high e2 levels through a blood test, is it safe to run an AI higher than 25mg daily for aromasin or 1mg daily for adex? I've read A LOT in these last few months but never heard this asked.

Would it be more efficient to just switch to letro and pray your libido doesn't exit the building?


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 21, 2011)

When I got on letro, I started getting some joint and tendon pain. So,i wouldn't recommend going too high on the ai's. But the only you can be sure what dose is good for you is through blood tests to check your levels.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 21, 2011)

There have been studies done where guys ran 50mgs of Aromasin daily but the results on E2 weren't much better than 25mgs ed.  I would up the Aromasin to 25mgs ed until you get your E2 in check.  Then drop to a maintance dose.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 21, 2011)

25mg every 12 hours for aromasin.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had to run 25 mg every 12 hours to bring mine down.  I was on test, EQ, and dbol.
Heavy saved my ass from gyno.  Thanks


----------



## WantsWidth (Aug 21, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've had to run 25 mg every 12 hours to bring mine down.  I was on test, EQ, and dbol.
> Heavy saved my ass from gyno.  Thanks


----------



## pieguy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks heavy. Makes me less worried bout running dbol.


----------

